# Anarchist bookfair- Santa Ana CA



## RichyRich (May 4, 2015)

If anyone's around , will be there 
First ever anarchist bookfair in Orange County 





https://m.facebook.com/ocanarchistbookfair


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 16, 2015)

I like your profile pic.
I love that song...
and I dig the literature.
what'd the sign say?


----------



## RichyRich (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks man, the sign said "help get us out of your shitty city"


----------

